# Started sunday



## snoopdog (Jul 26, 2022)

So started aligning the tailstock on my lathe, never had done it, and /or needed to, most of the things I turn are relatively short. But, as a future looker it was bothering me , so I set out, dang I should have just stayed fat, dumb and happy! So, anyway, ft long piece of 309, 1in and I'm off. After going the wrong way with the tailstock adjustment, overshooting the adjustment maybe twice, and then going the wrong way again, and over/undershooting it. After fighting with a sticking indicator, (Tore that sob down, and don't care to ever again, but it is fixed), and a misreading mic, (fixed also) I have achieved success! A good feeling, and the diameter is still.825, not .125 like I expected halfway through the process, lol.


----------



## cathead (Jul 27, 2022)

Good job!  I respect your perseverance in getting the job done and learning by trial and error along the way.


----------



## snoopdog (Jul 27, 2022)

cathead said:


> Good job!  I respect your perseverance in getting the job done and learning by trial and error along the way.


Thanks, that's really the only way I "get it".


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jul 27, 2022)

snoopdog said:


> , dang I should have just stayed fat, dumb and happy!


Words to live by. "If it ain't broke, we can fix that!"

I did the "two-collar test" on my lathe. Over 14" the diameters differed by .0003"! I quietly put down my tools and stepped away from the lathe.


----------



## snoopdog (Jul 27, 2022)

MrWhoopee said:


> Words to live by. "If it ain't broke, we can fix that!"
> 
> I did the "two-collar test" on my lathe. Over 14" the diameters differed by .0003"! I quietly put down my tools and stepped away from the lathe.


Very good choice


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 27, 2022)

MrWhoopee said:


> "If it ain't broke, we can fix that!"


Or as we say in it work , " if it ain't broke , fix it until it is ! "


----------



## Dhal22 (Jul 27, 2022)

Cut to size,  beat to fit,  paint to match.


----------

